# Would my receiver drive this speakers well?



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello. I have another question for you guys. As i dont know much about hifi, i kinda need some advice. Would my receiver be abale to drive this speakers? Or are the speakers to much for the amp? The reason i ask is that a hifi magazine said this speakers required more than a entery level receiver to mak ethe best of them.

This is my receiver: http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V671BL-AV-Receiver/dp/B004QR56SE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1319744212&sr=1-1

This is the speakers: http://www.jamo.com/eu-en/products/s-608-description/


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those speakers will like a fair bit of power, The Yamaha is rated at 90watts per channel but in reality only outputs about 50watts all channels driven. The Jamo's are 90db efficient but there rated power requirements are 150-200+watts. I think you want to get a receiver that has a bit more juice. have you already bought the receiver?


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Those speakers will like a fair bit of power, The Yamaha is rated at 90watts per channel but in reality only outputs about 50watts all channels driven. The Jamo's are 90db efficient but there rated power requirements are 150-200+watts. I think you want to get a receiver that has a bit more juice. have you already bought the receiver?


Hey thanks. Yeah i have bought it, but i have 45 days return policy, so i might return it for another receiver if thats what it takes. So, how large receiver do i need?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, there will be lots of opinions about that but its well known that Onkyo right now has the best Power output ratings bench tested. so if your looking for a great deal this Onkyo 809 would blow any competition away. Another memeber on here just got one and loves it so far.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with Tony. Provided the Jamo's do not dip to far below 6 Ohms, your Yamaha could probably get the job done. Especially if also using a Subwoofer and setting the Crossover to 80hz. This would take a great deal of strain off the AVR.

I do prefer the 809 in that it offers Audyssey MultEQ XT which I prefer over Yamaha's proprietary YPAO. In addition, the 809 has fantastic Video Processing with both Marvel's Qdeo and the HQV Vida Processors being used in tandem. Couple that with a more powerful Amplifier Stage and you really have an excellent AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I agree with Tony. Provided the Jamo's do not dip to far below 6 Ohms, your Yamaha could probably get the job done. Especially if also using a Subwoofer and setting the Crossover to 80hz. This would take a great deal of strain off the AVR.
> 
> I do prefer the 809 in that it offers Audyssey MultEQ XT which I prefer over Yamaha's proprietary YPAO. In addition, the 809 has fantastic Video Processing with both Marvel's Qdeo and the HQV Vida Processors being used in tandem. Couple that with a more powerful Amplifier Stage and you really have an excellent AVR.
> ...


Thanks guys  BUT, the Onkyo 809 is way out of my budget, im just a poor student with a gf allready tired of me buing "dumb " as she says. So I cant spend that much on a receiver, and the Onkyo 709 have too much issues (just red several user reviews). But i do own an onkyo 608, witch i use for the computer. I can return the yamaha and get my money back and use the onkyo, if that has more power to drive the speakers. Or i can change the yamaha in an onkyo 609. But, now that the yamaha have been calibrated several times, i feel the sound is better than my old onkyo 608. And way better for music. But i do agree that YPAO is inferior to audyssey, witch only took some tries to get it sound good. My current speakers are HKTS 60.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, the 608 would be better than the Yamaha but not by much. For the price if you want to stay under $500 this 709 is also a great receiver.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, the 608 would be better than the Yamaha but not by much. For the price if you want to stay under $500 this 709 is also a great receiver.


I have no doubt the 709 is good, however, there is so many user reviews complaining about defect units with this model, it makes me doubt the 709. If i had the money, the 809 would be my pick, but thats a non option. However, i could return the Yamaha, and by this speaker package in stead:

http://www.jamo.com/na-en/products/s-606-hcs-3-description/

This is the model under the last i showed you. Would that be the better choice? Or should i stick with my harman kardon hkts 60 speakers. Argh i really im confused


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would put very little trust in the "reviews" you have read about the 709. There seems to be alot of false truths floating around about Onkyo and it seems to be by people who have never even own one and just have a problem with Onkyo in general.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I would put very little trust in the "reviews" you have read about the 709. There seems to be alot of false truths floating around about Onkyo and it seems to be by people who have never even own one and just have a problem with Onkyo in general.


Dont going to argue about the 709, anyhow even that is abit over my budget. But what about th elast speaker package i linked? Thos are a bit smaller, would the yamaha play them?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you have a subwoofer? if your not planning to integrate a sub withe the above mentioned Jamo's the yamaha is still going to struggle if you like to play movies at a moderate to decent level. Your 608 would still do as good if not better.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 609 can be had for $319 and the 709 for $479 from Accessories4less. While the 609 only offers Audyssey's 2EQ, it has an excellent Amplifier Stage and a wide array of Networked Features. If possible, I would try to find the money for the 709, but the 609 would do nicely and drive the Jamo's with ease.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The 609 can be had for $319 and the 709 for $479 from Accessories4less. While the 609 only offers Audyssey's 2EQ, it has an excellent Amplifier Stage and a wide array of Networked Features. If possible, I would try to find the money for the 709, but the 609 would do nicely and drive the Jamo's with ease.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks guys. However, would the yamaha drive them too? lol. I mean, i allready have an onkyo 608, and the 609 dont seem to offer much in terms of upgrade besides streaming and usb in front, but not much in sound quality. I lik ethe yamahas sound better than the onkyo 608, both for movies and music. So would there be much difference driving those speakers (the last one i linked) between the onkyo 608 and the yamaha 671?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I suppose I was not clear enough on my initial Post, but I do think the Yamaha can drive the Jamo's. What I do not understand is why you got the Yamaha if you already have the 608? Also, are you using a Subwoofer as well. This will make an impact as it takes strain off the AVR when the Speakers are crossed over to 80hz.
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey again.

I got the Yamaha because i didnt like the Onkyo for music, it has no power in the mid range. For movies and tv i find the Onkyo to be very good. However, i have to have a receiver who will do both movies and music. I know small satelites like the hkts 60 system will be worse for music than floorstanding speakers, however i got it into my head that the yamaha would sound better in th emusic department, and it actually did. The sound is fuller, with more mids than the onkyo 608. Even my gf could hear the difference. Regarding movies, it is very close. I find the Onkyo to be wider, the sound stage is abit bigger, and the dynamic eq does a better job at lower volumes. However, the yamaha is crisper and the front speakers are more present. The onkyo goes deeper in bass, and is more punchy in the lows. But again, in the mids its really not there. Overall, i find the yamaha to be a better multipurpose receiver. So, my reason for going with the yamaha was due to music. And yes, i do have a sub, it came with the hkts package. Ill send a link here:
http://www.amazon.com/Harman-Kardon-HKTS60-Complete-Home-Theater/dp/B00413OXLO/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1319756678&sr=1-1

And i live in Norway, so american prices are not the same as here. 

The price for an onkyo 609 is: 739 us dollars
Price for an onkyo 709 is: 1463 us dollars

So, you can see, its the double of the 609.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In the end, all that matters is that you are happy. As for power for the Midrange, the Onkyo has a stronger Amplifier Stage than the Yamaha. Regardless, if you found it lacking and the Yamaha sounds better to you, that is that. As for a Subwoofer, the Subwoofer in the HK Package really is not a Subwoofer as there is no way it can come close to hitting 20hz. Or 30hz for that matter.

With this being said, I would sell the Onkyo and use the proceeds to purchase a separate Subwoofer. The difference between one and a "Subwoofer" that is bundled in a 5.1 Package is huge. It would both give you more power to drive your Jamo's and a tremendous amount more real Bass.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

If im going for the Jamo package, i would sell the hkts system, and the onkyo 608. OR, i could return the yamaha and sell the hkts 60 package. In that way i would get even more money to spend. But thats the qustion, would the jamo/onkyo 608 give me better sound for music than the hkts60/onkyo 608 did. If so, that would be the best option.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mattamatikk said:


> If im going for the Jamo package, i would sell the hkts system, and the onkyo 608. OR, i could return the yamaha and sell the hkts 60 package. In that way i would get even more money to spend. But thats the qustion, would the jamo/onkyo 608 give me better sound for music than the hkts60/onkyo 608 did. If so, that would be the best option.


Hello,
In truth the Yamaha and the Onkyo are unbelievably similar AVR's. Again, I do think the 608 is more powerful due to it needing to meet THX Select2 Plus Certification. While I cannot find a Bench Test on the 608, here are the 609's results: Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 81.0 watts 
1% distortion at 95.1 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 77.7 watts 
1% distortion at 88.9 watts

Analog frequency response in Direct mode: 
–0.05 dB at 10 Hz 
–0.01 dB at 20 Hz 
+0.03 dB at 20 kHz 
–2.56 dB at 50 kHz

Analog frequency response with stereo signal processing: 
–0.11 dB at 10 Hz 
–0.03 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.18 dB at 20 kHz 
–62.97 dB at 50 kHz



This graph shows that the TX-NR609’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 105.6 watts and 1 percent distortion at 124.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 146.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 188.6 watts.

And here is the much higher up the scale and price Yamaha Aventage A1000 from the same Magazine: Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 53.9 watts 
1% distortion at 63.8 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 53.0 watts 
1% distortion at 63.6 watts

Analog frequency response in Pure Direct mode: 
–0.07 dB at 10 Hz 
–0.02 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.07 dB at 20 kHz 
–2.79 dB at 50 kHz

Analog frequency response with stereo signal processing: 
–0.14 dB at 10 Hz 
–0.05 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.14 dB at 20 kHz 
–66.30 dB at 50 kHz



This graph shows that the RX- A1000’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 121.0 watts and 1 per- cent distortion at 135.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 per- cent distortion at 177.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 213.9 watts.

With this being shown, I again believe the 608 is actually a good bit more powerful than the much less expensive 671 (compared to the Yamaha AVR I just provided Bench Test Data on) and is at best a lateral move. Or a sideways move if you will and not at all an upgrade.

Replacing your 5.1 Speakers in a Box with real separate Speakers is a true and major upgrade. Without question it will make a far bigger difference. Speakers along with the actual Acoustics of your Room are the biggest influence on Sound Quality. So I would absolutely Return the Yamaha and get the Jamo's or any other Speaker that strikes your fancy. I would also highly recommend purchasing a real Subwoofer when funds permit. Given the prices where you are, I would not be afraid to also look for used Subwoofers and Speakers to maximize your budget.
Jack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree 100% with jacks assessment, a speaker upgrade and keeping you 608 would be a far better improvement over replacing the receiver.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> In truth the Yamaha and the Onkyo are unbelievably similar AVR's. Again, I do think the 608 is more powerful due to it needing to meet THX Select2 Plus Certification. While I cannot find a Bench Test on the 608, here are the 609's results: Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
> 0.1% distortion at 81.0 watts
> 1% distortion at 95.1 watts
> ...


Thanks for the info, however, the yamaha is not much less expensive, its the other way around. The onkyo is much less expensive. For what its worth, CNET thinks the 671 outpreforms the 609 in sound quality. This is also my opinnion comparing the 671 to the 608. Power or not, the 671 sounds fuller and richer, and are more crisp. But as i said, the 608 has abit wider sound stage and has a punshier bass. When that beeing said, i will check out the jamo speakers tomorrow, if they sound as good as folks say, ill keep the onkyo and go for the speakers  Yet again, thanks to the both of you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mattamatikk said:


> Thanks for the info, however, the yamaha is not much less expensive, its the other way around. The onkyo is much less expensive. For what its worth, CNET thinks the 671 outpreforms the 609 in sound quality. This is also my opinnion comparing the 671 to the 608. Power or not, the 671 sounds fuller and richer, and are more crisp. But as i said, the 608 has abit wider sound stage and has a punshier bass. When that beeing said, i will check out the jamo speakers tomorrow, if they sound as good as folks say, ill keep the onkyo and go for the speakers  Yet again, thanks to the both of you.


In the US, the 671 and 608 have almost identical MSRP's. And the Bench Test of Output Power speaks for itself... And that was with an even more expensive Yamaha than the 671. As for CNET, aside from Computers, I do not know many/any who put much stock in their AV Reviews.

Good luck in whatever you do. You know where many of us stand. Speakers are the most important AV Component and currently it is your weak link. Not your AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I suggest re doing the Audessey on your 608 as it is superior to the YAPO that Yamaha uses. Your "lack of mids" is more likely to do with poor results due to not following the proper procedure during this than the receiver not sounding right.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also, at least in UK Pounds, the 608 retails for 450 Pounds to the 671's 500 Pounds so they are more or less direct competitors. I am not sure about the MSRP in Euro's, but I would not think them to be that far apart and the 608 is considered one of the finest values out there. To the point where it was the top selling AVR in more Countries than I can count. Including the USA, UK, Germany and many others. The 609 has retained this spot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I suggest re doing the Audessey on your 608 as it is superior to the YAPO that Yamaha uses. Your "lack of mids" is more likely to do with poor results due to not following the proper procedure during this than the receiver not sounding right.


Allthough i have not done any manual eq' on the Onkyo, i have runed the audyssey more times than i can remember. Proper procedure? Hook the mic up to a tripod, put it in 3 positions (not closer than 1 meter between), make sure nothing is in the way of the mic and the speakers (besides ordinary things that will stay in the room, like table, bookshelfs...and so on). Make sure the mic is in ear hight, and be quiet during the setup. Not much do do wrong here is it? Anyhow, is it that hard to belive a Yamaha sounds better? Anyhow, sound is subjective, BUT the yamahas newest line has been priced for a fuller tone than onkyos...im speaking of entery level receivers. And Onkyo isnt really known for a good music reproduction in this level of its line. Countless of user reviews states that. And i can second it, as i have both receivers.

Peace


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> In the US, the 671 and 608 have almost identical MSRP's. And the Bench Test of Output Power speaks for itself... And that was with an even more expensive Yamaha than the 671. As for CNET, aside from Computers, I do not know many/any who put much stock in their AV Reviews.
> 
> Good luck in whatever you do. You know where many of us stand. Speakers are the most important AV Component and currently it is your weak link. Not your AVR.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I do not say that the yamaha has more power than the onkyo, and i dont question your facts about the onkyo beeing more powerfull. What i do say, is that there is more to sound than power ouput. Power alone do not make an amp sound good, and the yamaha does in fact sound better with my speakers than the onkyo. My question was if eather of these would run the jamo speakers, and as you have stated, both amps will do such, but the onkyo will do it better cus of more power. Neather of these speakers will run the higer JAMO any good, due to lack of power. 

I went and listened to JAMO to day, long trip heh, and to me they sounded abit thin. Have you ever heard the logitec z5500 pc speaker system? I find the sound to be abit simular. The mids was abit sterile, the lows was powerfull and the highs was to "bright". I listened to some high end KEFS, witch the salesman liked, but i didnt. However, i found the Klipsch rf line to sound awsome, witch the salesman hated. He swore by KEF and B&W. I also listned to some yamaha speakers, but they sounded to closed in. So...i guess ill keep searching. What is the big problem though is finding a speaker set that will sound decent and with a center channel that is small enough to fit in. Dont have too much space. Thats why i opted for the hkts package in the first place. 

Peace.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

And yet again, a big thanks to both of you for sharing your knowlede and tips.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mattamatikk said:


> I do not say that the yamaha has more power than the onkyo, and i dont question your facts about the onkyo beeing more powerfull. What i do say, is that there is more to sound than power ouput. Power alone do not make an amp sound good, and the yamaha does in fact sound better with my speakers than the onkyo. My question was if eather of these would run the jamo speakers, and as you have stated, both amps will do such, but the onkyo will do it better cus of more power. Neather of these speakers will run the higer JAMO any good, due to lack of power.
> 
> I went and listened to JAMO to day, long trip heh, and to me they sounded abit thin. Have you ever heard the logitec z5500 pc speaker system? I find the sound to be abit simular. The mids was abit sterile, the lows was powerfull and the highs was to "bright". I listened to some high end KEFS, witch the salesman liked, but i didnt. However, i found the Klipsch rf line to sound awsome, witch the salesman hated. He swore by KEF and B&W. I also listned to some yamaha speakers, but they sounded to closed in. So...i guess ill keep searching. What is the big problem though is finding a speaker set that will sound decent and with a center channel that is small enough to fit in. Dont have too much space. Thats why i opted for the hkts package in the first place.
> 
> Peace.


Hello,
I wish that were the case. However, there is a $10,000 Challenge out there for anyone who can differentiate between different Amplifiers when they are Level Matched. This includes Tube or Valve Amplifiers, Class D Amplifiers, and any other Amplifier Topology. 

This Challenge has been out there for over a decade and not a single person has claimed the prize. The thing with AVR's is that there are so many Features such as Audyssey Dynamic Volume, Dolby Volume, and countless others which change the loudness even when the Volume Setting is unchanged. And as far as the Onkyo's lack of Midrange, did you use an SPL Meter to Level Match all Speakers? Given how small the Satellite Speakers are in the HKTS 60, I am surprised that you noticed a large difference when switching to the Yamaha.

I am not trying to be difficult here. Rather, I just want to make sure you are getting the best out of your Onkyo. With the myriad alterations that can be made, sometimes these changes can have a negative effect on the Sound Quality.

I completely understand that being a University Student that budget is a major factor. We are really trying to help you get the most out of your available funds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

And i do appriciate ( or how its spelled) your help. Maby you could help with another question? I like dthe klipsch as i said above. This was the klipsch 82 and 62 from the rf series. Their center channels are way to big, but th ecenter from rf 42 would fit. It is alot smaller, and i know that is a hughe factor, however are the sound caracteristic the same in all the rf series Would it be possible to have the fronts from rf52 and the center from rf42? And adding a sub to this setup? Or is it so that it would sound strange cus of different tonal balance etc. Or i could do rf 42 II all the way, but i would like my fronts to be larger...i do have the space for that heh.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mattamatikk said:


> And i do appriciate ( or how its spelled) your help. Maby you could help with another question? I like dthe klipsch as i said above. This was the klipsch 82 and 62 from the rf series. Their center channels are way to big, but th ecenter from rf 42 would fit. It is alot smaller, and i know that is a hughe factor, however are the sound caracteristic the same in all the rf series Would it be possible to have the fronts from rf52 and the center from rf42? And adding a sub to this setup? Or is it so that it would sound strange cus of different tonal balance etc. Or i could do rf 42 II all the way, but i would like my fronts to be larger...i do have the space for that heh.


Hello,
Using the smaller CC along with the RF-52's would not be an issue at all. With Klipschs being ultra efficient, you will be able to get super high SPL's with the Onkyo barely working.
Jack


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mattamatikk said:


> I do not say that the yamaha has more power than the onkyo, and i dont question your facts about the onkyo beeing more powerfull. What i do say, is that there is more to sound than power ouput. Power alone do not make an amp sound good, and the yamaha does in fact sound better with my speakers than the onkyo. My question was if eather of these would run the jamo speakers, and as you have stated, both amps will do such, but the onkyo will do it better cus of more power. Neather of these speakers will run the higer JAMO any good, due to lack of power.
> 
> I went and listened to JAMO to day, long trip heh, and to me they sounded abit thin. Have you ever heard the logitec z5500 pc speaker system? I find the sound to be abit simular. The mids was abit sterile, the lows was powerfull and the highs was to "bright". I listened to some high end KEFS, witch the salesman liked, but i didnt. However, i found the Klipsch rf line to sound awsome, witch the salesman hated. He swore by KEF and B&W. I also listned to some yamaha speakers, but they sounded to closed in. So...i guess ill keep searching. What is the big problem though is finding a speaker set that will sound decent and with a center channel that is small enough to fit in. Dont have too much space. Thats why i opted for the hkts package in the first place.
> 
> Peace.


Hello, I just caught this thread. I actually just upgraded from a Yamaha to an Onkyo. Maybe your ears are hearing these two brands differently but in my room with my Klipsch reference series speakers the difference was night and day. I had the rx-v567 and now have the 809 so maybe it's not a fair comparison. I consulted with both Tony and Jack and feel the advice provided was dead on. If the Klipsch sounded good to your ears then why not go that route? They also don't need as much power. Having given them more has made a marked difference though.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Hello, I just caught this thread. I actually just upgraded from a Yamaha to an Onkyo. Maybe your ears are hearing these two brands differently but in my room with my Klipsch reference series speakers the difference was night and day. I had the rx-v567 and now have the 809 so maybe it's not a fair comparison. I consulted with both Tony and Jack and feel the advice provided was dead on. If the Klipsch sounded good to your ears then why not go that route? They also don't need as much power. Having given them more has made a marked difference though.


Hey there. Thanks for your opinnion mate. However, as you say, to compare Onkyo 809 to an entery level receiver such as the v567 is abit off. Onkyo 809 will outperform both onkyo 609 and the yamaha 671 by miles. Besides, the Onkyo 809 is not in my budget, not even the 709. 

Yeah, the Klipsch sounded awsome to me. I dont know why so many ppl are saying the treble are to harsh/bright, i did find them very well balanced, and to my ears the sound of the Klipsch were more "round" than the Kefs costing twice as much. My only consern is this, all the speakers was played on high-level amps, stereo amps. They might sound very different on a receiver. But then again, when the JAMO sounded to bright and steril on the same amp, i guess they would sound even worse. Any opinnions?


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Using the smaller CC along with the RF-52's would not be an issue at all. With Klipschs being ultra efficient, you will be able to get super high SPL's with the Onkyo barely working.
> Jack


Awsome  The guy in the hifi store told me that the Klipsch rf 42 would sound the same as the Klipsch 82, only smaller...they had the same sound basicly. Would this be true? I really dont trus sellers hehe.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mattamatikk said:


> Hey there. Thanks for your opinnion mate. However, as you say, to compare Onkyo 809 to an entery level receiver such as the v567 is abit off. Onkyo 809 will outperform both onkyo 609 and the yamaha 671 by miles. Besides, the Onkyo 809 is not in my budget, not even the 709.
> 
> Yeah, the Klipsch sounded awsome to me. I dont know why so many ppl are saying the treble are to harsh/bright, i did find them very well balanced, and to my ears the sound of the Klipsch were more "round" than the Kefs costing twice as much. My only consern is this, all the speakers was played on high-level amps, stereo amps. They might sound very different on a receiver. But then again, when the JAMO sounded to bright and steril on the same amp, i guess they would sound even worse. Any opinnions?


I personally am the type that will usually save for what I really want. If I wanted the 809 but could not afford it I would go without until I had the money for the 809. As for the speakers I can only speak for Klipsch and JBL. I think these Klipsch reference speakers sound amazing and am probably a lifelong fan now. I was in awe while watching the new Transformers. Finally, trust your ears! Who cares really what any review/person says. It's your money and your ears.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I personally am the type that will usually save for what I really want. If I wanted the 809 but could not afford it I would go without until I had the money for the 809. As for the speakers I can only speak for Klipsch and JBL. I think these Klipsch reference speakers sound amazing and am probably a lifelong fan now. I was in awe while watching the new Transformers. Finally, trust your ears! Who cares really what any review/person says. It's your money and your ears.


Very true. Good said. Regarding saving up, well...if hifi was one of my hobbies i could have justefied it, but im not there yet lol. My passion lies in photography, and thats allready a expensive hobby. You know what i mean  Besides, my gf would kill me if i spend that much money on a receiver. 

Oki. So this is what i think ill do, ill get the RF42 II, RC42 II and the Klipsch RW10d sub. Since im living with my gf, she has a saying too, and she found the klipsch to sound awsome, but didnt lik ethe size of the RF62, she found them to big and did not want them in our living room. But, the combination i listed above, do you guys think this will give me better sound overall than my harman kardon hkts 60?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mattamatikk said:


> Very true. Good said. Regarding saving up, well...if hifi was one of my hobbies i could have justefied it, but im not there yet lol. My passion lies in photography, and thats allready a expensive hobby. You know what i mean  Besides, my gf would kill me if i spend that much money on a receiver.
> 
> Oki. So this is what i think ill do, ill get the RF42 II, RC42 II and the Klipsch RW10d sub. Since im living with my gf, she has a saying too, and she found the klipsch to sound awsome, but didnt lik ethe size of the RF62, she found them to big and did not want them in our living room. But, the combination i listed above, do you guys think this will give me better sound overall than my harman kardon hkts 60?


Without a doubt yes! As I've been told by members here they are very efficient and will still sound good with less power. They sounded good with the 90 watt per Yamaha I was running before.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mattamatikk said:


> Very true. Good said. Regarding saving up, well...if hifi was one of my hobbies i could have justefied it, but im not there yet lol. My passion lies in photography, and thats allready a expensive hobby. You know what i mean  Besides, my gf would kill me if i spend that much money on a receiver.
> 
> Oki. So this is what i think ill do, ill get the RF42 II, RC42 II and the Klipsch RW10d sub. Since im living with my gf, she has a saying too, and she found the klipsch to sound awsome, but didnt lik ethe size of the RF62, she found them to big and did not want them in our living room. But, the combination i listed above, do you guys think this will give me better sound overall than my harman kardon hkts 60?


Hello,
Compared to the HKTS 60, you are talking about an absolutely huge upgrade. I would not be concerned about getting a matching Klipsch Subwoofer, but that one at least uses a 10 inch Woofer and is massively better than the Powered Woofer you current have. If you have other Subwoofer choices for close to the same price, please let us know what they are and we can discuss their merits. Regardless, you really are on the right track and the Klipschs will be a fantastic synergistic match for your Onkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Good to hear 

Well i actually do have another option, but i prefer the matching sub (due to cosmetical reasons ). The other option is http://www.surround.no/product/485722/XTZ-99-W12.16-High-Glossy.html Didnt find an english site for them, they are a swedish mark, known for good sound here in scandinavia.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Without a doubt yes! As I've been told by members here they are very efficient and will still sound good with less power. They sounded good with the 90 watt per Yamaha I was running before.


Cool, thank you so much for your help  You dont happend to know if the same tweeters (is hat what its called, the treble driver) are the same in the rf42 II as in the rf62 II? Is the drivers the same in the whole line, only different sizes and power?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mattamatikk said:


> Cool, thank you so much for your help  You dont happend to know if the same tweeters (is hat what its called, the treble driver) are the same in the rf42 II as in the rf62 II? Is the drivers the same in the whole line, only different sizes and power?


Yes same tweeter.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Quick question. When I will hook up the Klipsch RW10d sub to the Onkyo 608, how will i do this? Cant see the sub has an LFE input. Will i use the LFE output on the Onkyo and the left channel input on the sub?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mattamatikk said:


> Will i use the LFE output on the Onkyo and the left channel input on the sub?


Yes, or better yet use a "Y" splitter to input the signal to both left and right inputs on the sub.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, or better yet use a "Y" splitter to input the signal to both left and right inputs on the sub.


Oki, so a Y split to roght and left in the sub, and a single plug into the LFE output of the receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes :T


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> yes :T


Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mattamatikk said:


> Quick question. When I will hook up the Klipsch RW10d sub to the Onkyo 608, how will i do this? Cant see the sub has an LFE input. Will i use the LFE output on the Onkyo and the left channel input on the sub?


According to the Owners Manual the Left Input is LFE/Left and will be the Input you will want to use on the Subwoofer. By the way, it is discontinued here so perhaps it is in Norway as well and there might be a discount available. Perhaps enough of one where you can get the RW12, which has a 12 inch Woofer and will come closer to 20hz. Although the 10 is rated down to 28hz which is quite good and levels of magnitude better than the one you currently have.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> According to the Owners Manual the Left Input is LFE/Left and will be the Input you will want to use on the Subwoofer. By the way, it is discontinued here so perhaps it is in Norway as well and there might be a discount available. Perhaps enough of one where you can get the RW12, which has a 12 inch Woofer and will come closer to 20hz. Although the 10 is rated down to 28hz which is quite good and levels of magnitude better than the one you currently have.


Nce, thanks  And yeah, ill ge the sub for 300 us dollars less, so thats a bargin i guess. Well, dont think i will be able to fit any bigger than the 10inch, so this will be it. Now i have to decide the order i will be geting the speakers in. I cant buy it all at once, if i return the yamaha i will have enough for the fronts. Due to school i dont work as much, but i can afford the center within 10 days, the sub will have to wait for abit longer. Or i could get the fronts and the sub and wait with the center. But since i allready have a the hk sub, i figure i can use that until i get the cash for the klipsch sub. And since klipsch isnt really an hot selling brand in norway, i think they will have the subs in for a while.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would get the Mains (Fronts) and Subwoofer first, but either way will work. Do not get me wrong, the Center Channel is the lynchpin for a truly great HT, but going from the type of "Subwoofer" that comes in a Speaker Package to a separate one is one of those eureka moments for most. Unless there is going to be a long delay until the Center Channel or Subwoofer can be added, I would go with the Subwoofer first. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would get the Mains (Fronts) and Subwoofer first, but either way will work. Do not get me wrong, the Center Channel is the lynchpin for a truly great HT, but going from the type of "Subwoofer" that comes in a Speaker Package to a separate one is one of those eureka moments for most. Unless there is going to be a long delay until the Center Channel or Subwoofer can be added, I would go with the Subwoofer first.
> Cheers,
> JJ


In a couple of months i will have all of them, except for the surround speakers. I might just go with a 3.1 set up, as i actually like that. Allways a pain to make the surround speakers blend in in a living room. It would be different if the room was dedicated to home theatre or was abit bigger. But i do like 3.1 better than 2.1. This will be funn


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You are really stepping up to a whole other level of HT Performance. The Klipschs are going to remake your HT in a big way. Please give us your impressions and whether you pickup the Center Channel or Subwoofer first.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You are really stepping up to a whole other level of HT Performance. The Klipschs are going to remake your HT in a big way. Please give us your impressions and whether you pickup the Center Channel or Subwoofer first.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Sure thing mate. Im exited but also worried (about tthe size of the center, will look abit strange and might cut som of the tv picture off. As im not allowed to wallmount my tv, the center will have to be placed on the same hight as the tv stand...). But hey, what would the crossover be for the rf 42 II speakers be, and the rc 42 II? Around 80 - 90hz?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mattamatikk said:


> Sure thing mate. Im exited but also worried (about tthe size of the center, will look abit strange and might cut som of the tv picture off. As im not allowed to wallmount my tv, the center will have to be placed on the same hight as the tv stand...). But hey, what would the crossover be for the rf 42 II speakers be, and the rc 42 II? Around 80 - 90hz?


Hello,
I would not set the Crossover higher than 80hz. It is generally accepted that when the Subwoofer handles frequencies above 80hz that it becomes easily localized. Ideally, the Subwoofer be omnidirectional and its location not be obvious when you close your eyes. I personally use 80hz on all channels and the results are terrific. The 42's will have no problem playing down to 80hz whereas your current Speakers probably cannot go lower than 120hz at best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

